# Hickory Smoked/Reverse Seared Prime New Yorks



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

A bit of celebration was in order tonight.
1) Doctor says my pneumonia has cleared enough to go back to work.
2) Received my 2017 bonuses from work, with a little extra than normal.
Great news on both counts!

A quick trip to Costco yielded some nice Prime New Yorks and a few Choice too.
Choice for those cretins who demand an overcooked steak, I'll not ruin Prime beef.
They don't know or appreciate the difference anyways.

*Menu*
NY Steaks
Fresh steamed Broccoli with butter
Garlic Bread

*Prime*










*Choice*










*Primes after an hour and half of hickory smoke, IT 100°*










*Reverse seared in cast iron, IT 130°*



















I also picked up something else with my bonus, and it sure as heck didn't come from Costco.

Colt AR15A2 (R6550) Government Model, 20" Rifle, .223 1/7 twist
One of only 8000 made back in the Pre-Ban days from '88-'90.
Serial number begins with GS007***
It is 99%, danged near immaculate, I wouldn't hesitate to say the only rounds fired through it were Colt's test rounds.
Somebody's 27 yr'ol, unfired Safe Queen is now mine and it'll soon see some range time.


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Absolutely the best way to cook quality beef! How did you get the Hickory smoke?


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Dayum! Great looking spread and like the new family member!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Man you brought out the pervert in me.*

I got up real close and sniffed the screen. As I've said before, I sure could use a good next door neighbor.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Riverfan said:


> Absolutely the best way to cook quality beef! How did you get the Hickory smoke?


In my smoker with hunks of hickory.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

captken said:


> I got up real close and sniffed the screen. As I've said before, I sure could use a good next door neighbor.


LOL... Sniffing the screen ain't bad, but licking means ya have to wipe it down.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Those look amazing ! I know how you feel about people wanting to eat burnt shoe leather. I've told the wife a good 6 times I'd never ruin another steak for her smdh

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks great. As always.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Dang all the sniffing and licking. I want to work where you are at,I want a AR. Dinner looks great as all ways.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Never mind I like not working,I save my pinnies for a steak and one day a AR.The steak wins most of the time.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Chili is teh man!!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Good marbling in those prime. Yrs ago before Lykes Bros closed I use to get prime ribeyes for $1.00/lb. I was the one who filled employees orders so I got to pick out the prime. That was back in the mid 70's.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Murphy's Law said:


> Those look amazing ! I know how you feel about people wanting to eat burnt shoe leather. I've told the wife a good 6 times I'd never ruin another steak for her smdh
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I just flat refuse to cook Prime beef past med, prefer not go past med-rare.
They want it any more done than that they can buy their own and ruin it.
I bought the Choice only because they didn't have Select.
Med-well/Well... BAH!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Carmalization looks spot on!!! AR looks like a winner too!!! Congrats on getting better!


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Those steaks look delicious!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks peeps, 
appreciate all the replies/compliments.

I gotta find some time to hit the range with this new rifle.
She is just begging to be sighted in and ring some steel.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I know what you mean about cooking a good steak. Might as well eat cardboard if your gonna cook all the juice out of it.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Man that looks awesome Chile!!!! 

Let me share my 1st reverse seered ribeye I coooked in the vision a few weeks back. Turned out awesome! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Dammit DD, 
I was hungry, now I'm craving a steak and I think a burger from Sonic is going to be a very poor substitute.


----------

